# Laureen's Ride



## abbijay (18 January 2017)

Has anyone done any parts of this with their horse? 
I've got access to parking less than a mile from the route in the Goostrey/Allostock area and considering boxing up for a hack to do half the south loop. I was just wondering if it was worth doing for a change of scene at this time of year? I know there are crossings of the A50 but horse is excellent and happily hacks to Somerford crossing 2 main roads to get there so that doesn't concern me but is there anything else to bare in mind?


----------



## Ruftysdad (21 January 2017)

I was involved initially in putting this ride together. There is a lot of off road riding and I regularly ride it in Wilmslow and the surrounding areas. None of it involves riding any distance on a main road


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 January 2017)

Is there decent public parking nearby for a 4x4 and trailer with easy access to the route? I want to broaden my horizons, and Laureen's ride is on my list of routes to ride. Coming over from the Nantwich direction.


----------



## Ruftysdad (23 January 2017)

Which part of the South Loop are you interested in doing.? I will try and give you a couple of places to park


----------



## smja (24 January 2017)

Total long distance numpty here - just heard of this ride, and thinking about giving part of it a go. How long does it take to do each loop, mostly in walk with some trot?


----------



## Ruftysdad (24 January 2017)

Each loop is approx 16 miles. I reckon to do the whole loop at walk and trot  (which is a shame because lots of decent cantering spots) about 4 to 5 hours.  You can download the maps and information  by just entering "Laureens Ride"


----------



## smja (24 January 2017)

Thanks Ruftysdad, that's really helpful


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 January 2017)

Ruftysdad said:



			Which part of the South Loop are you interested in doing.? I will try and give you a couple of places to park
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Ruftysdad. I'd be approaching from the Allostock direction with the intention of riding the Cheshire Cheese loop (great name!). I'm happy to pay to park if suitable free laybys are in short supply.

The route look great, it says its suitable for cyclists to accompany the riders, so there's a role for OH!


----------



## Ruftysdad (24 January 2017)

Hi, Tiddlypom

There is no parking at no 1 now as pub being re furbished. No 5 I think is the Parkgate Pub and plenty of room for trailers. No 10 has a pub called the Whipping Stocks with a large car park, No 13 is Manor Farm Livery, tel 07768110275. Seven Sisters Lane where it is based, is very busy so your horse needs to be OK in fast traffic. There are no gateways to hide in,  however just a few hundred yards to the turn off.

As the ride was put together a few years ago I suggest you contact the pubs or stables first to check whether still horse friendly

Most of the ride is on bridleways or quiet lanes.

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 January 2017)

Thanks, Ruftysdad.

I know Seven Sisters Lane, as you say, it's a fast straight road, I'm not sure that I would care to ride along it (although new mare is great in traffic).


----------

